# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Xenoblade Chronicles X hé lộ những thông tin mới

## bumchiu.lost

Mới đây, Monolith - Cha đẻ của dòng game Xenosaga nổi tiếng đã giới thiệu video gameplay cùng những hình ảnh đầu tiên của tựa game bom tấn Xenoblade Chronicles X.


Nếu như các bạn chưa biết thì Xenoblade Chronicles X là tựa game tiếp theo nối tiếp sự thành công của người đàn anh Xenoblade - Một trong những tựa game nhập vai được đánh giá cao nhất trên Wii.
Được biết, Xenoblade Chronicles X lấy bối cảnh 1000 năm sau so với thời điểm trong Xenoblade Chronicle, và thế giới được xây dựng rộng hơn tới gấp 5 lần người đàn anh.


Tất nhiên, lối đánh trong game vẫn được giữ nguyên khi nhân vật sẽ tự động tấn công mục tiêu khi di chuyển lại gần, bên cạnh việc người chơi sẽ lựa chọn tung ra các skill đặc biệt tùy từng thời điểm thích hợp.
Xenoblade Chronicles X dự kiến sẽ phát hành tại Nhật Bản vào mùa xuân năm 2015, độc quyền trên hệ máy Wii U. Thời điểm tựa game này ra mắt phiên bản tiếng Anh vẫn chưa được công bố.
Một số hình ảnh trong Xenoblade Chronicles X:
















*>> Xenoblade Chronicles chính thức được đưa lên 3DS*

----------

